# Can mini donkeys be good companions for mini horses?



## TheSugarLady (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi y'all! I'm new here, and this is my first official post. I found this site by googling info on mini horses. Y'all look like a fun group!

On to my question. So a few months ago, we got a little 32" mini for my non horsey hubby to play with while I play with the "big horses". We keep the little guy separated from "the big boys" and let him out to play in the pasture when we're there to supervise. Well, I've been telling hubby for a while now that Rocky needs a friend his own size, and he's finally realized that I'm right. (of course I'm right. LOL) I want to get him a little friend, but money is a tad tight right now. so I'm hoping to give somebody in need of a home that might need one, and thinking that it might be easier to find a mini donkey than another mini that would be low enough in price to afford.

Thing is, our little guy is FEISTY to put it mildly. He is the extreme example of mini-tude, so he needs somebody who can put up with his 'tude, but can also be a great pal. So, what do y'all think about mini donks and mini horses together? Or do mini horses need to stay with mini horses?


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm sorry I don't have any mini donkey experience. I just wanted to say hi and welcome




. Hopefully someone can give you some answers. Good luck, hope you find your little guy a friend.


----------



## TheSugarLady (Jan 2, 2010)

Howdy! Good to meet you! I'm still fairly new to the world of minis, but I'm absolutely loving our little feisty clown of a mini, and man, are those littles ever SMART! He makes me laugh every time I see him kicking up his heels, running across the pasture.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes they can be. But I will say my experience is with a herd of minis and a herd of mini donkeys together.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jan 2, 2010)

We have mini donks here and they get along great with the mini horses. In fact we have 2 mini donks, a mini horse, a clyde/belgian and a llama all together in one pasture and they all get along great. We lovingly call them the misfits! lol. Donks are pretty tough so I think they would handle your little guy well. I love mini donks. They are real characters too. Welcome to the list!


----------



## Connie P (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. I used to have a mini donkey and she ran with the horses. They did just fine together.





You may want to consider a rescue horse.


----------



## TheSugarLady (Jan 2, 2010)

I was hoping to hear something like that. I absolutely ADORE donkeys and their personalities and those loooooooooooong ears. Hubby says "they look funny" I was hoping to find an excuse to own a donkey one day. I was just hoping that mini donks would be as playful as Rocky likes to be. He loves tussling with my friend's 17H percheron, no matter how much of a heart attack that give me.


----------



## TheSugarLady (Jan 2, 2010)

Connie P said:


> Welcome to the forum. I used to have a mini donkey and she ran with the horses. They did just fine together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm looking for, perhaps a rescue mini. But so far, I haven't found too many mini's around me.


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Jan 2, 2010)

I HAVE ONE JENNY, FRANCES, AND 9 MINIATURE HORSES. FRANCES LOVES MY BLACK MARE KRICKET... YOU WOULD THINK THEY WERE JOINED AT THE THE HIP. I GOT THE JENNY TO HELP KEEP THE DOGS OUT OF MY PASTURES. SHE DOES NOT CARE FOR DOGS TOO MUCH SO SHE DOES HER JOB WELL. I REALLY ENJOY HAVING HER AROUND. I THINK THE DONKEY GETS ALONG FINE WITH MY HORSES. IT IS FUN TO HAVE A LITTLE SOMETHING DIFFERENT IN THE PASTURE. WELCOME TO THE FORUM... GOOD LUCK. I REALLY THINK YOU WOULD ENJOY THE DONKEY... ALSO, AS MENTIONED IN AN EARLIER POST A RESCUE HORSE IS A GOOD IDEA IF YOU HAVE THAT OPPORTUNITY AS WELL.


----------



## minimule (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. If your boy is fiesty, you might look into a mini mule. They love to play hard and tussle, I think maybe more so than donkeys.

Prices are down in a lot of places but you should check out a rescue. Check out Chance's Rescue. Most of the members are members here as well. They have several horses in need of a home.


----------



## Connie P (Jan 2, 2010)

Where are you located?

I have connections for both mini rescue and mini donkey rescue.................








Please feel free to pm me or email me..................


----------



## Miniv (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

With the economy the way it is........You shouldn't have a problem locating a buddy for your husband's Mini, either another mini OR a donkey, OR a mini Mule!

We've taken in rescue mini donks over the years and run them with the minis without a problem. Our donkeys were NOT as aggressive as our minis, I noticed........and they stuck together.


----------



## minimom1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi

Welcome to the forum. I too have 2 mini mares and a mini donkey all living together. The donkey is the biggest of the 3. I think they would be fine. My only problem has been my DONKEY playing way too rough with my one mini mare that is only 28". He is like a pitbull with her and I sometimes have to seperate them to give her a break as he makes her run constantly and if she stops he bits her legs til she moves again.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome! The only thing that I wanted to add is don't assume that you can't afford a mini. There are plenty out there that are looking for homes that are much less expensive. I have never had a miniature donkey but that sounds like fun too! Good luck!

Barb


----------



## TheSugarLady (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks y'all! I hadn't even thought about a mini mule. Sounds fun.

I would absolutely LOVE to adopt from a shelter.

I think Rocky is definitely like a pitbull too in his desire to play and rough house. I would definitely have to find a tough mini that wouldn't break easily. He needs something that can take the licking and keep on ticking. LOL Not that he's a horrid little beast. he's just a a young boy who's still feeling his oats.

Connie P, I'm located in Alabama. I don't know of many shelters in my area that are looking for homes for minis. I've started looking online, but I still have much searching to do. I'll definitely pm ya, maybe you might know of somebody near me that has a mini horse/donkey/mule that would make a good match for Rocky that would like a home that they'd be well cared for.


----------



## JennyB (Jan 3, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]SugarLady of yes they are very good with minis, ponies and horses! We don't know what we would do without our mini donkey, Maggie



...She is wonderful to all the animals, she brays right at breakfast and dinner time, she brays when one of the mares is about to foal, she brays when someone is sick(she helped to save our Annie mare just a few weeks ago









)....she brays if a dog is in the corrals. Other than that she doesn't bray a whole lot other than to let us know something is up! Mel can be sleeping soundly and if Maggie brays in the middle of the night, he wakes right up and it is ALWAYS something she is trying to tell someone. Everyone loves Maggie and she loves to be petted for as long as you want. She is good with children and although not broke to ride, you can place a small child on her back and she is good as gold...Maggie is our GOLD!...so yes they are good to have around. Now I am not sure if all donkeys are like Maggie or if we just got lucky.



[/SIZE]

Here is Our Maggie with our 100% Arenosa mare, Felina






Good Luck,

Jenny and Mel


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 3, 2010)

Donkeys speak a different language to horses, so if you have just one horse, a donkey is not a hugely good way to go, another horse would be obvious!

I have had a donkey in with a herd of (big) horses and I had to buy another donkey as she was so lonely. Once she had a friend she understood they were quite sociable in their own, unique, way, and they were brilliant guards, too.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jan 3, 2010)

I have heard of them getting along, but know of some donkeys that cannot be put with horses because they were too aggressive. One just never knows how it will go, till you try it...

Also, I beleive there is a worm that the donkeys may have that is very dangerous to horses, so you must be careful of that when they are together???


----------



## georgiegirl (Jan 3, 2010)

TheSugarLady said:


> Hi y'all! I'm new here, and this is my first official post. I found this site by googling info on mini horses. Y'all look like a fun group!
> On to my question. So a few months ago, we got a little 32" mini for my non horsey hubby to play with while I play with the "big horses". We keep the little guy separated from "the big boys" and let him out to play in the pasture when we're there to supervise. Well, I've been telling hubby for a while now that Rocky needs a friend his own size, and he's finally realized that I'm right. (of course I'm right. LOL) I want to get him a little friend, but money is a tad tight right now. so I'm hoping to give somebody in need of a home that might need one, and thinking that it might be easier to find a mini donkey than another mini that would be low enough in price to afford.
> 
> Thing is, our little guy is FEISTY to put it mildly. He is the extreme example of mini-tude, so he needs somebody who can put up with his 'tude, but can also be a great pal. So, what do y'all think about mini donks and mini horses together? Or do mini horses need to stay with mini horses?


I guess I am a spoil sport as I dont particularly care for miniature donkeys. If they are a long way from me where I can just see, and not hear, I guess they are OK. If you have close neighbors, who are your friends, I would suggest you talk to them before you invest.

I dont think anyone mentioned the incredible loud noise they can put out at any time of the day, or night. We had a mini donkey living across the street from us for some time. I was very glad when she went somewhere else. Some other neighbors, who live at least a half a mile away from us, have a larger donkey. You can hear it plain as day here and who knows how much farther.

Go ahead an flame away.


----------



## minimom1 (Jan 3, 2010)

My donkey brays 2 times a day - when he see's me coming out with his breakfast and

when he see's me coming with his dinner.

He is NO louder than one of our Quarter Horses whinning. I of course can not speak for all donkies, just mine. I find our neighbors cows a lot louder than my donkey.

Not Flaming either just saying is all





The worm refered to that donkies can carry is lung worm and it is NOT a problem

as long as you worm for it just like you would worm for other worms.

The lung worm doesn't necasarily harm the donkey but can be harmful to horses.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 4, 2010)

The females seem MUCH more docile than the males. Our neighbors had a donkey gelding for a few years, but he was WAY to rough, even to run with their young stallions and had to be seperated. It sounds like your Mini would like another Mini boy to play with? I dont recommend allowing Minis out with full sized horses any time. Just my opinion.


----------



## Genie (Jan 4, 2010)

I read that you need to worm for lung worm if you have donkeys with horses. Donkeys carry the lung worm.


----------



## TheSugarLady (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the information guys! It is MUCH appreciated. I would definitely prefer another mini for our guy, but I also wanted to find out if a mini donkey could also work. glad to hear that some folks have had good luck with them. Their noise is a concern of mine. I've heard that male donkeys can be rather loud. But I've also heard that it's usually the ungelded ones. I don't know if that's really the case or not. I'm sure each one is their own individual.

I definitely didn't know about the worm. Thanks for the headsup!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jan 4, 2010)

I have both, have only had my donks 1 1/2 years. I have not see a horse and donk bond or play together. I have weaned them together and the donks stay with each other. Horses are dominant over the donks. I let the broodmares out in the big pasture with the donks during the day, they all stay in the same area but separate herds. The Donkeys do seem to pair up and bond more so than the horses. I have read donks can carry the lung worm with out showing any signs, as someone else mentions you just worm them as you would a horse. Which you would always want to do when bringing a new animal in.

As for noise.........LOVE it..I still crack up at feeding time. Mine only bray at feeding time, when something is in pasture or if I say DONKEY DONK!! LOL They can be way in the back pasture and I can yell donkey donk and they will answer...Love it!

Yep, u need 2 donkeys and another colt...that's my 2 cents and WELCOME from Oklahoma!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 4, 2010)

They are separate breeds, there is no reason why they should bind!!

Given a choice, they do not.

Simple as that.

Ling worm is effectively destroyed by the five day Fenbendazole (panacur) course.

It effects horse badly, but has less effect on the host donkeys.

Obviously they should be wormed as often as horses, anyway.


----------



## georgiegirl (Jan 4, 2010)

TheSugarLady said:


> Thanks for the information guys! It is MUCH appreciated. I would definitely prefer another mini for our guy, but I also wanted to find out if a mini donkey could also work. glad to hear that some folks have had good luck with them. Their noise is a concern of mine. I've heard that male donkeys can be rather loud. But I've also heard that it's usually the ungelded ones. I don't know if that's really the case or not. I'm sure each one is their own individual.I definitely didn't know about the worm. Thanks for the headsup!


The noisy one that the neighbors across the road had was female. She brayed 24/7. In the middle of the night it was rather distracting to say the least !! VERY loud.


----------



## sundancer (Jan 4, 2010)

Welcome!!! I have no expericance with mini donkeys but I think they are the cutest !!!

Julie Flanigan

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Jan 4, 2010)

I know someone who is trying to rehome 1 of her 2 mini donks and several of her ponies/horses. She would prefer the mini donk be adopted with 1 of the ponies as he is more bonded to the pony than the other mini donk.

Too bad we're all the way in Iowa!


----------



## Denisern06 (Jun 19, 2019)

TheSugarLady said:


> Thanks y'all! I hadn't even thought about a mini mule. Sounds fun.
> 
> I would absolutely LOVE to adopt from a shelter.
> 
> ...


Where in Alabama? I live in Chancellor, Al. I have a mini donkey (jack) and he is the most loving!!! I also have 2 mini mares plus a colt. I do keep him separated though because one of my mini's is pregnant and he plays rough with them. Being mares, they don't appreciate his joy, haha. He's so lonley though...


----------

